# The Chair



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Surely there is somewhere else this chair could be stored. :blink:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Biz I told you before, you just don't took a picture of my bath, you posted which even worse.... lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Somebody needs to talk them through the process .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Thats where the wife sits when she wants something and u just sat down for the next 20 min and cant get up


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

budders said:


> Thats where the wife sits when she wants something and u just sat down for the next 20 min and cant get up


How do you know Budders, do you have one in your bath too? :lol:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Interrogation room 101


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> How do you know Budders, do you have one in your bath too? :lol:


 maby


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's great lol


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Silly guys! 

Someone was finally using their head for once. You do realize women always travel to the bathroom together, and now the other person has a place to sit, while the other one *****! :laughing:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Silly guys! Someone was finally using their head for once. You do realize women always travel to the bathroom together, and now the other person has a place to sit, while the other one *****! :laughing:


 great answer


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Great place to set a bucket when you have it coming out of both ends.


----------

